# The Personality Disorder Test



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Personality Disorder Test



Take this test and share your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

I got 50% or less on all of the personality disorders so I don't have one. Looks like I am not crazy afterall.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

rachelleialewis said:


> Personality Disorder Test
> 
> 
> 
> Take this test and share your results.


Said 95% on Obsessive Compulsive disorder
(Not surprising at all honestly)


Paranoid||||||||||||||55%50%Schizoid||||||||||||48%40%Schizotypal||||||||||||||54%56%Antisocial||||||||||||||55%46%Borderline||||||||||||||52%45%Histrionic||||||||||||||||||||81%52%Narcissistic||||||||||||||||||71%40%Avoidant||||||||||||47%48%Dependent||||||||||||||||61%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||||||||||||95%45%

I not sure how to interpret this...
So we have the one with the highest percentage right?

This is probobly why I bewildered literally every teacher/counsler as a child.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

Makes sense in general, though I am borderline rather than avoidant.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

This test always makes me chuckle a bit. It's been a while since I've taken it, but it usually tells me that I have all of them to some extent. :v If anything, borderline, avoidant, and schizotypal are the ones that I'd be closest to, though I doubt I'd qualify for an actual psychiatric diagnosis. 


​
Paranoid||||||||||||||||61%50%Schizoid||||||||||||47%40%Schizotypal||||||||||||||||||79%56%Antisocial||||||||||||||51%46%Borderline||||||||||||||||69%45%Histrionic||||||||||||||||63%52%Narcissistic||||||||||||||58%40%Avoidant||||||||||||||||70%48%Dependent||||||||||||||56%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||||58%45%


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

That's not a proper diagnosis, but interesting.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember this test. Self-perception greatly skews the results to the point where there is no standard form of evaluation because of the subjectivity with which peopl self-perceive and self-report. 

I'm diagnosed BPD btw, but I have managed to control my symptoms and BPD related behaviors almost entirely in the last few years. Having a secure romantic relationship has been the key to that, as well as mindfulness and music/rythm based meditation.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

SilentScream said:


> I remember this test. Self-perception greatly skews the results to the point where there is no standard form of evaluation because of the subjectivity with which peopl self-perceive and self-report.
> 
> I'm diagnosed BPD btw, but I have managed to control my symptoms and BPD related behaviors almost entirely in the last few years. Having a secure romantic relationship has been the key to that, as well as mindfulness and music/rythm based meditation.


I have Dependent Personality Disorder according to my psychologist but it didn't show up on the test either.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Paranoid||||||||||||||52%50%Schizoid||||||||||40%40%Schizotypal||||||||||||||||68%56%Antisocial||||||||||||||57%46%Borderline||||||||||||47%45%Histrionic||||||||||||||51%52%Narcissistic||||||||||||||52%40%Avoidant||||||||||||45%48%Dependent||||||||||||46%44%Obsessive-Compulsive||||||||||||47%45%


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Idk how to share my results, because I suck at stuff like that. But I got less than 50% for every disorder, which in case anyone didn't know, _is_ possible for someone with a psychosis.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

lol, if I do have a disorder that’s about right.


----------

